# Recent Res-Chem Company Reviews.



## TheLupinator (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone have any luck in the past month, or sooner, with research chem companies? Just finished pct and running low on ancillaries. I know even the best companies go through hit-or-miss periods especially with AIs. I've had good experiences with MP but have heard reports of bad batches so I'm just looking for some up-to-date feedback. 

Specifically: Clomid, Nolva, Exemestane, Caber, and Ostarine (MK-2866)


Also feel free to keep updating this thread as time goes on. Whenever you have good or bad experiences with a res chem company so people know which ones are producing quality stuff at the moment. 

~Lupi


----------



## g0re (Feb 7, 2013)

I've had no issues with aromasin and caber that I got recently from manpower at all.

Along with their GHRP-6


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 7, 2013)

Stuff I've got from MP seemed to be legit(caber and adex). I will say I've gotten a bad batch of letro from RUI before though, which absolutely didn't do shit(bloodwork showed it).


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 8, 2013)

Never heard anything negative about MPs quality or service. Another company you can look at is : http://www.extremepeptide.com/

They have GREAT peptides.... the ancillaries are very good but they are liquid.  I use them for Melatanin 2, GHRP, CJC 1295, Ipamorelin, and a few misc. Items ;-)

Vette


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 8, 2013)

Great cust service from MP. Had one bad batch of stane, which was quickly replaced. All other orders were spot-on.

GreatWhitePeptides is another good res chem co.


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 8, 2013)

Agreed, MP's service is exceptional.

Lupi, what bad batches are you referring to? Like to know if anything in my stock needs to be checked out.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 8, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> Agreed, MP's service is exceptional.
> 
> Lupi, what bad batches are you referring to? Like to know if anything in my stock needs to be checked out.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...uticals-gear-manpower-research-supply-ai.html

This is one case where someone reported a bad batch but this was beginning of 2012.. thats why I wanted some recent feedback because all res chem companies are subject to bad batches


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 8, 2013)

What are the exp dates on the bad batches?


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 8, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Never heard anything negative about MPs quality or service. Another company you can look at is : http://www.extremepeptide.com/
> 
> They have GREAT peptides.... the ancillaries are very good but they are liquid.  I use them for Melatanin 2, GHRP, CJC 1295, Ipamorelin, and a few misc. Items ;-)
> 
> ...



I've used EP aromasin before and it was spot on and the cheapest price around and ran there clomid for pct.. if I was gonna go with liquids it would def be EP



NbleSavage said:


> Great cust service from MP. Had one bad batch of stane, which was quickly replaced. All other orders were spot-on.



Did you have to provide blood work for them to replace it?


----------



## username1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Another vote for MP, just had experience with them recently and they've shown me their customer service is outstanding. I'm going to switch all my business from RUI to MP.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 8, 2013)

Rumors are saying MP Cabaser is actually Cialis so I bought Human Grade to be safe.


----------



## Azog (Feb 8, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Rumors are saying MP Cabaser is actually Cialis so I bought Human Grade to be safe.



I am running their caber and I think it is legit. I do get a raging hardon for a few hours after I take it though...
I do not have any prolactin sides at 350mg tren a, so hopefully it is working. You have now scared this shit out of me though hahaha.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 8, 2013)

Azog said:


> I am running their caber and I think it is legit. I do get a raging hardon for a few hours after I take it though...
> I do not have any prolactin sides at 350mg tren a, so hopefully it is working. You have now scared this shit out of me though hahaha.



You shouldn't have side at that low of a dose I'm on 700mg with no sides unless you have test jacked real high I have it at 200mg.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 8, 2013)

LoL.  Be carefull with that


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 8, 2013)

MPR is solid....


----------



## Patriot1405 (Feb 8, 2013)

Never had an issue with MP. Their caber might be cialis is a scary thought!!!!


----------



## username1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Patriot1405 said:


> Never had an issue with MP. Their caber might be cialis is a scary thought!!!!



I'll be sure to get blood work done.


----------



## username1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm going to start NPP shortly, 450mg/wk. I'm going to stat caber right away. When should I get blood work done to see my prolactin levels to see if they are high and if the caber is legit or not? How many weeks into it should I get bloods?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 8, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Never heard anything negative about MPs quality or service. Another company you can look at is : http://www.extremepeptide.com/
> 
> They have GREAT peptides.... the ancillaries are very good but they are liquid.  I use them for Melatanin 2, GHRP, CJC 1295, Ipamorelin, and a few misc. Items ;-)
> 
> Vette



I use EP for everything except caber since caber in liquid doesn't hold up long. I use MP for caber. The last 3 years I've used EP, I've never once had an issue with anything. They'll have my business until they shut thier doors.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 8, 2013)

man pwr for most stuff.

southern research chem for LR3.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 8, 2013)

Another MP caber researcher here. No issues. Lil' Savage does ask to come out & uh...play...afterwards though.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 8, 2013)

I just switch to MP, haven't tried yet but their customer service and delivery was top notch.  So I am pretty psyched to give it go, but only my bloods will tell after.  I have used Iron Dragon in the past for torem.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 8, 2013)

i am with the heard, mp has always been g2g


----------



## DJ21 (Feb 8, 2013)

Rage Strength said:


> Stuff I've got from MP seemed to be legit(caber and adex). I will say I've gotten a bad batch of letro from RUI before though, which absolutely didn't do shit(bloodwork showed it).



Damn, didn't want to hear that!

Thanks for that post though..


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 8, 2013)

RUI sucks cock. Expensive and a TON of bad batches on lots of ancillaries. They're the pinnacle of research chems.


----------



## picazzo (Feb 9, 2013)

I've used Research Stop for years.
Never had any issues whatsoever.


----------



## trim (Feb 9, 2013)

I have had good luck with both extreme peptide, and manpower.  Last time i ordered was over the summer though.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm using MP caber. I don't think its cialis. I don't get hard one but I don't get anything from it so who knows.


----------



## trim (Feb 9, 2013)

hmmm now that I think of it, I would get alot of boners from the caber I got through manpower.  I just thought caber did that. interesting


----------



## username1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well caber is related to sexual function so maybe that's the reason people are assuming it's cialis? 

"In sexuality, the refractory period usually describes the recovery phase after orgasm during which it is physiologically impossible for a man to have additional orgasms. Though generally reported that women do not experience a refractory period and thus can experience an additional orgasm, or multiple orgasms, soon after the first,[1][2] some sources state that both men and women experience a refractory period because women may also experience a period after orgasm in which further sexual stimulation does not produce excitement.[3][4]

While the refractory period varies widely among individuals, ranging from minutes to days,[2][3][4] most men cannot maintain or achieve an erection during this time, and many perceive a psychological feeling of "satiation" and are temporarily uninterested in further sexual activity; the penis may be hypersensitive and further sexual stimulation may even feel painful during this time frame.[1][4] An increased infusion of the hormone oxytocin during ejaculation is believed to be chiefly responsible for the male refractory period, and the amount by which oxytocin is increased may affect the length of each refractory period.[5] *Another chemical which is considered to be responsible for the male refractory period is prolactin,[1][6] which represses dopamine, which is responsible for sexual arousal.[6] Because of this, there is currently an experimental interest in drugs which inhibit prolactin, such as cabergoline (also known as Cabeser, or Dostinex). Anecdotal reports on cabergoline suggest it may be able to eliminate the refractory period altogether, allowing men to experience multiple ejaculatory orgasms in rapid succession. At least one scientific study supports these claims,[7] *although cabergoline is a hormone-altering drug and has many potential side effects. It has not been approved for treating sexual dysfunction."

Dostinex~Cabergoline 

by Anthony Roberts -- 

Dostinex (Cabergoline) is a dopamine agonist. Dopamine is a chemical, found in the brain, which transmits nerve impulses and is involved in the formation of epinephrine. More likely than not, this is why the Life-Extentionistas are very big on this drug. Dopamine is also released by the hypothalamus, and hormone can inhibit the release of prolactin from the anterior lobe of the pituitary, so given all the bad things that we have already seen to be a result of excess. If you use anabolic steroids, Dostinex will help you reduce the chance of any of these prolactin related side-effects. It has actually been shown in numerous studies to have a very high success rate in lowering prolactin and prolactin related conditions and side-effects (1) (2).In fact, for management of hyperprolactinemia and it’s symptoms (got milk?), Dostinex is the preferred treatment in terms of effectiveness as well as having very few undesirable side effects (3). It does this very well for both men and women, it should be noted…almost identically actually (4)

Since it lowers prolactin very efficiently, Dostinex will even get rid sexual dysfunction caused by excess prolactin (5) (which is (anecdotally at least) highly correlative with the use of certain steroids like the Nandrolones and Trenbolones (Deca and Tren). This is great news for everyone who loves Tren and Deca, because those two steroids are really great additions to almost any cycle- but many people avoid using them because of the possibility of them causing impotence (often called “deca dick”). 

Using Dostinex will allow you to include steroids like Tren and Deca in any cycle- and even combine them in the same cycle- without worrying about sexual dysfunction.* In fact…even if you aren’t experiencing any sort of sexual dysfunction, Dostinex will shorten the time you need to recover and gain an erection between orgasms, and can significantly enhance all parameters of sexual drive and function (6). In other words, if you’re not worried about sexual issues and you take Dostinex anyway…it’ll still help you out in bed. *And from what I have heard, it’s well worth the money for that effect.


----------



## username1 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm really surprised there isn't any blood work to backup these claims that MP's caber is fake. Are we really just going to start bashing or discrediting a sponsor over rumors?


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 10, 2013)

Last time I messed with Tren I took some legit Dostinex and it gave me hard-ons and made me a bit hornier as well. It's not cialis it's just one of the effects of Dostinex. !SHRUGS!


----------



## Big (Feb 14, 2013)

I've been pleased with RUI everytime i have ordered from them. I only use there liquidex it's definatly accuratly dosed as I am very gyno prone, but their prices are pretty high.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 14, 2013)

Big said:


> I've been pleased with RUI everytime i have ordered from them. I only use there liquidex it's definatly accuratly dosed as I am very gyno prone, but their prices are pretty high.



stop spending twice the coin on the same stuff.  MP or extreme peptide, great white peptide.  


RUI blows monkey balls man.  I use to rep chemical need and they are the exact same company.  same product line, pricing, sales, online store front, etc etc


----------



## Big (Feb 14, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> stop spending twice the coin on the same stuff.  MP or extreme peptide, great white peptide.
> 
> 
> Glad to know that. I ordered some pins from rui the other day but held off on the chems. I think ill be paying gwp a visit.


----------



## username1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Big said:


> gymrat827 said:
> 
> 
> > stop spending twice the coin on the same stuff.  MP or extreme peptide, great white peptide.
> ...


----------



## JOMO (Feb 14, 2013)

Just used MPs clomid, nolva,caber,aromasin during my last cycle. Very nice products and the caber made me a walking hard on. These where purchased sept of last year and used through this jan.


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 17, 2013)

Forgot to mention I've used gwp before as well. Only have used their letro, but it was spot on. For ancillaries I'd stick with MP or GWP. Either way you can't go wrong.


----------

